# Name my new pony



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have acquired by proxy a companion pony for my horse. Both at present are 3000 miles away, but they will be hauled out to me the last week of April. The pony is a rescue mare, about 11 hands, about 14 years old as near as we can tell. I won't tell you the name she came with as I don't like it. She is a sweet, quiet pony who seems somewhat unfamiliar with common horse care -- she was a little startled at her corral being mucked out yesterday. We don't know much about her as the 'rescue' people were well-meaning but knew almost nothing about horses and simply turned her into a pasture for a few years. 

Names I've tentatively come up with include:

PHOEBE
LINNET
MAISIE
ZOE
LILY
PEARL
BLOSSOM
YARROW
SAFFRON

Here are some pictures taken recently of her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Buttons
Dolly
Boots
Bonnie .... I think I am stuck on B's


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Buttons
> Dolly
> Boots
> Bonnie .... I think I am stuck on B's


I really like the name Bonnie for her, but that's my dog's name.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Breagha (Bree - ah) Scots Gaelic for beautiful, another version of Bonnie:smile:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like the name Phoebe in general, but it really suits her. She looks like a Phoebe. That's what I would go with!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's cute!

Avis
Asha
Cherokee (Yeah, I know, she's just got paint markings..)
Holiday


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She's cute!
> 
> Avis
> Asha
> ...


I have always like the name Avis, but it was ruined for me by my latin scholar daughter who pronounces it in classical Latin "Ah-wiss". Never liked it after that!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

Ditto on the name Breagha. It's a really pretty name, and unique as well. Hmm for some reason these names come to mind.

Grace 
Harmony
Halo 
Vanya (the nerd within me is coming out, it's Elvish for beautiful)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Phantomrose said:


> Ditto on the name Breagha. It's a really pretty name, and unique as well. Hmm for some reason these names come to mind.
> 
> Grace
> Harmony
> ...


Breagha I wouldn't remember how to spell or if I got the spelling right I would forget how to pronounce it. Though it is beautiful. I like Grace, not sure it fits her. Harmony is spoiled for me because of the ditzy blond vampire in the TV series Angel. Halo is intriguing . . . and when I see Vanya I think of the Russian diminuitive for Ivan (like the Chekov play Uncle Vanya). Tolkien had it mean fair, or pale (lots of words in northern european languages equate pale or white with beautiful, Tolkien wasn't immune to this.) 

Fellow nerd and English major.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I LOVE Maivis! 

or, 

Blossom. (since she will now bloom in your care)


----------



## HorsesandHappiness (Oct 4, 2016)

I think she'd make a cute Phoebe. I'm also feeling the spring/flower names like Lily or Blossom. 

Some other ideas:
Skylar
Maia
Dawn
Iris


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

For some logic-less reason, I have never liked names of animals that were 'things', like 'dawn' or 'sunshine' or 'thunder', etc. I have a distinct preference for actual Names. the only pet I've had that had a non-name name, was my first cat, "Ladybug", and that's because she was a tortoiseshell calico.


----------



## HorsesandHappiness (Oct 4, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> For some logic-less reason, I have never liked names of animals that were 'things', like 'dawn' or 'sunshine' or 'thunder', etc. I have a distinct preference for actual Names. the only pet I've had that had a non-name name, was my first cat, "Ladybug", and that's because she was a tortoiseshell calico.


Come to think of it, all of my animals have always had Names as well


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I think she looks like a Pheobe, that gets my vote! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Adorable face. She looks like Agnes to me.

To quote the first link that showed up in Google (so you know it's true): Agnes is a female given name, which derives from the Greek name Ἁγνὴ hagnē, meaning "pure" or "holy".


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoebe or Zoe vote here


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

I love the name Saffron.I think you are on the money with that name.Very classy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When I was a kid the neighbor down the road had a pony with very similar looks and it's name was Macaroni - from Yankee Doodle which would also play into your location.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

She reminds me a lot of what Misty of Chincoteague would look like. So I would call her Misty.


----------



## HorseyGirlHannah (Mar 11, 2018)

I think Bella or Blossom would be cute


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Blossom is a cute name for a pony.

For some reason I'd call her Scarlet. I guess in my mind it is associated with the line "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a ****" even though that was pronounced by the male character in the book. But the sentiment sometimes fits ponies to a T.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

My votes for Phoebe. It's super cute and I agree with the others that prefer "real" names for animals (my cats are Sandra and Henry).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

I like Pie, she is a tri color so that goes together or Myrtle. Because I like to say Myrtle the Turtle.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Haven't read all of the replies yet but before I forget them - 
BlueBell and Katie


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> She reminds me a lot of what Misty of Chincoteague would look like. So I would call her Misty.


She does, come to think of it!

Though apparently the real Misty was a paler color. Here is Marguerite Henry with the real Misty.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> For some logic-less reason, I have never liked names of animals that were 'things', like 'dawn' or 'sunshine' or 'thunder', etc. I have a distinct preference for actual Names. the only pet I've had that had a non-name name, was my first cat, "Ladybug", and that's because she was a tortoiseshell calico.


Although in principle I think animals can have any name that suits them, in practice I am the same.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Loner said:


> I love the name Saffron.I think you are on the money with that name.Very classy.


I adore the name Saffron, but I am not sure this particular pony is a Saffron. I'm beginning to call her Phoebe in my mind. We'll see.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Avna said:


> Although in principle I think animals can have any name that suits them, in practice I am the same.


My low logic bias is against naming animals for colors or food. Brownie, Blackie, ******, or Butterscotch, Cocoa, Oreo. The colors seem to lack any imagination, and food seems wrong...are we going to eat them?

Our friend's adult son named his dog Steven, but he had a brother named Steven so they called the dog Steve.
Our cat came to us with the name "Squirrel Fluff." Try saying that one fast.

I'll vote for Phoebe, very cute.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Although Phoebe and Bella are nice names, they are used A LOT.

She looks like Confetti to me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Phoebe and Maisie are both nice


Just wanted to say that I hope you're settling in to your new home and wish you all the best for a wonderful life there


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Phoebe and Maisie are both nice
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that I hope you're settling in to your new home and wish you all the best for a wonderful life there


Yes we are doing well. It is gorgeous here, we are mostly unpacked but far from sorted out. Wonderful trails, presently traversed on foot with my pack o' dogs, but soon with my Brookie!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the name Maisie . . . it's unusual in the US. It's a diminutive of Margaret, via the Celtic version of that name, Mairead. Margaret means 'pearl', which is one of the names on my list, too. 

I like it because it's down-to-earth, not fancy. Some of my favorite names are a little too ethereal for a little pinto pony (like Saffron, sob). 

I agree that Phoebe is somewhat common -- I'm a sucker for the 'little bit different'. But she looks like a Phoebe. 

Zoë is cute, but not sure she is a Zoë. 

I like Grace too. Gracie?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

My sister has a 12 H pony that looks very much like this one. They called her Missy


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Maisie is nice, I like it.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I vote Maisie. I like that name, she could be "Little May-May".

I knew a Maisie. She was a proud mare, and a survivor. She had an idea of how she wanted things done and she wasn't sure that she was willing to accept someone else's way. Some people found her too tough, or difficult, she had character - but so do I, so we got along well. She lived until 32.


----------



## findinghappy (Feb 24, 2018)

Her coloring reminds me of autumn corn, or maize, so I'm voting Maisie as well!!! So cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Maisie would work well in a song, . . "Maisy, Maisy, tell us your answer true, . . I'm half crazy, over the love of you!" etc.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Maisie would work well in a song, . . "Maisy, Maisy, tell us your answer true, . . I'm half crazy, over the love of you!" etc.


Works as well as Daisy anyway. 

Turns out that Maisie and Daisy are both diminutives of Margaret. Daisy (from the germanic 'day's eye' meaning a flower that opened only during daylight) is the same flower as the french marguerite, from 'pearly', the ox-eye daisy. It's a convoluted language we have here. But fun to read about on wikipedia.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As much as I like Maisie I know 4 and three are horses. All came from the north east and moved south.

I like Confetti, too. She's pretty cute.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay! From my first list, Maisie and Phoebe seem the most popular. Back in CA, my instructor, the only one who has actually seen this pony, thinks she's more of a Zoe. 
Zoe is sort of too buzzy to my ear, we'll see. 

Meanwhile, research addict stumbled on more names, including

Rona
Nava
Naja
Chani
Bruna
India

Any of those appeal?


----------



## ChristianHorseLover (Feb 6, 2018)

sasha 
patches (ik it sounds a little kidish)


beautiful horses btw


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Bella or bubbles. Like a Bubbling Brooke ( to go with your Brooke)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

carshon said:


> Bella or bubbles. Like a Bubbling Brooke ( to go with your Brooke)


My daughter suggested "Rivulet". She was vetoed.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Chianti
I thought that I had posted that one but it didn't.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooh, like Chianti! I’m really starting to feel invested in what this pony will be called, keep us posted 

My favorites so far are:

Chianti 
Phoebe 
Scarlett 

Also:
Nova
Stella
Dawn
Hazel
Iris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She actually looks like a Juliet to me.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like Imra (from supergirl)
Raksha (from the Jungle book)
Jasmine (from Alladin)
Any native american name works well for a pinto. :smile:

You could also name her after a place or city.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Now I'm thinking Tess, one of my favorite names and I've never used it for anything. She does look like a Tess. 

I bet nothing will be nailed down until she gets here, May 1st. 

Right now we are in the middle of a snowstorm and spring is unimaginable.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Talked to my instructor today. Pony is getting the Treatment: deep grooming (she was terribly matted), hoofs trimmed, vaccines, de-worming, teeth, etc. She gets groomed and handled every day. Instructor report is that she is very sweet, has some naughty kid's-pony habits but gives them up easily. Instructor thought Tess fit her very well. 

I think it's sad that there are so many good names I can't use. I used to give my chickens all the wonderful names I thought of, but it didn't work out that great. Chickens often look very similar to each other (I had three Australorps I used to call the Three Graces, and then there were the Two Muriels . . .) and the majority aren't around that long what with one thing and another, so I couldn't keep them all straight.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Avna said:


> I used to give my chickens all the wonderful names I thought of, but it didn't work out that great. Chickens often look very similar to each other (I had three Australorps I used to call the Three Graces, and then there were the Two Muriels . . .) and the majority aren't around that long what with one thing and another, so I couldn't keep them all straight.


Ha! This made me laugh so much because I'm exactly the same way. The first four ladies we got were named after female jazz vocalists- when Billie got torn apart by a hawk the second weekend we had them, we decided no more people names. Billie did get an appropriately sad jazz funeral though.

Now our chickens tend to have names that describe what they look like...we've had "the Goldies" and "Red" and "Black and White." Currently, we have...

"The Speckles" for the four speckled sussex (one of whom is separately called Dottie because her spots are so much more prominent than the others)
"The Silvers" for the two Silver Laced Wyandottes
"The Old Ladies" for the three 5 year old Golden Laced Wyandottes (previously called "The Deacons" because they are black and gold, which are the school colors of my husband's alma mater, whose mascot is a Deacon...)
"Dom" for my one dominque

And then there's Roofus. Roofus is an Easter Egger who we were absolutely sure was going to be a rooster. If you read any of the online chicken forums or breeder pages, there is no way that a chicken with this coloring can be a girl. But yet...there's only one chicken out of the bunch that could lay a blue egg, so Roofus is a girl. But we started calling "him" by that name as a baby and it's just kind of stuck.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I vote for the name Breagha. It's also what people mistakenly call me sometimes. You can spell it Bria, which is how my name starts out and why people sometimes call me Bria. (My nickname is really Brie, not Bria)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have a hen with spurs and a rooster wattle that crows...other than that shaped and feathered like a hen. Shim also lays eggs as we have seen it happen.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> I have a hen with spurs and a rooster wattle that crows...other than that shaped and feathered like a hen. Shim also lays eggs as we have seen it happen.


Chickens is weird birds.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Honestly, when I saw the pics of her I was instantly, like, "Phoebe; that's Phoebe!" 

Whatever you do decide to name her, she is a beauty and Breagha would definitely suit her too!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe she needs a middle name.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes... or maybe even more than that. ;-) Like royalty, you could give her three, four; heck, how about seven names? ;-) That's always easier than deciding on only one name.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Yes... or maybe even more than that. ;-) Like royalty, you could give her three, four; heck, how about seven names? ;-) That's always easier than deciding on only one name.


I like where you're going with this.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, no . . . no . . . 

She should be Maisey. It's plain as day. I keep logging on here expecting to hear that @*Avna* has proclaimed her "Maisey". "Miss Maisy May Malone"

Don't disappoint me, Avna!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Tessa May Z. La Stella Mare


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol! May Z can be her hip-hop name  

Tessa is a nice name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Alright... Miss Phoebe May Z. Tessa La Stella Breagha Mare... :lol: :rofl:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness! While we're on the subject of beautiful names that mean the same... Call her *Ta Wee*!! Not only is it a beautiful name and means 'Beautiful girl' in Sioux, but it's also the name of a famous mare in horse racing!!

How to incorporate Ta Wee into my earlier post... Ta Wee Phoebe May-Z Tessa La Stella Breagha Mare!  But now I think about, pronounce the first three names 'right' and you have: Ta W*ee* 'Ph*ee*b*ee*' May-Z*ee*!! That has a certain ring to it...


...Shoot... I'm really getting into this, aren't I?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Why Souix? There are many languages that have 'pretty girl' in them.

call her Sheila. Thats what the Ozzies call a pretty lass.

or "Lassy"

"Chula" (pretty girl in Mexican Spanish)


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> Why Souix? There are many languages that have 'pretty girl' in them.
> 
> call her Sheila. Thats what the Ozzies call a pretty lass.
> 
> ...


Ta Wee sounds nicer than those names, IMO


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Avna

When it's time to close the poll. Take all of the names you could live with, write them on separate pieces of paper, put them in a bowl, close your eyes, an pull a piece of paper out of the bowl with the resolve to live with it. That should be easy as you will will only have the names you prefer in the bowl

I have missed a bunch of posts --- if Chloe (or Cloie) wasn't mentioned, I'd like to throw that in there. She looks like she could also be a Chloe.

Those few times I have had to rename a horse, along with trying to fit the horse, I tried to find a name that would blend into the calling routine, when they were all out in pasture. I wanted all their names to roll off my lips quickly because I never could whistle very loud, lollol


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The short list this morning

Phoebe
Maisie
Tess

Many other good names! But some feel too arty (mostly my ideas), others just don't fit her . . . there's a right name for every horse. 

I'm waiting on more photos, too. That will help I hope.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Well @jngrace if we are going for Native American - I vote for Carshon - which means little flower in the Cherokee Nation (ask me how I know He He) A family name that has been passed down for generations in my family.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Cody
Apache
Bailey
Brandy
Casper/Jasper
Cola
Jazz 
Kara
Gina
Jaffa
Kelsey
Lulu
Lupe (pronounce Lupie)
Maddy
Sacha
Sherry


----------



## MidRoseMika (Dec 10, 2013)

She looks like a Poppy or Penny to me


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

carshon said:


> Well @jngrace if we are going for Native American - I vote for Carshon - which means little flower in the Cherokee Nation (ask me how I know He He) A family name that has been passed down for generations in my family.


Beautiful name, but @Avna's mare doesn't look like a Carshon to me...


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

She's such a cutie! I'll include some more names, just in the spirit of things, but I can't wait to see more pics of her. 

Faline 
Norma
Clara
Midge
Hestia


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Mewlie said:


> She's such a cutie! I'll include some more names, just in the spirit of things, but I can't wait to see more pics of her.
> 
> Faline
> Norma
> ...


These are all nice names. I need more horses!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She totally looks like a Maisie to me. Very feminine with a bit of "imp" in there too I think. I definitely want names to suit their personality.

I really love her, congrats on you new...er future addition lol!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You could follow in the footsteps of my DH and call her "MY PONY".


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Celeste said:


> You could follow in the footsteps of my DH and call her "MY PONY".


Right now I am calling her "Pony"! 

But in my heart I am calling her Linnet.

We'll see..


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Linnet is a beautiful name. It really sorta rolls off your tongue. And you can call her Nettie for short


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Echo or Eostre


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Avna said:


> Right now I am calling her "Pony"!
> 
> But in my heart I am calling her Linnet.
> 
> We'll see..


Our pony, who has a name!, is also called "pony" lol. Also "bad pony" "naughty pony" "ponypants", etc, etc,etc.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Phantomrose said:


> Ditto on the name Breagha. It's a really pretty name, and unique as well. Hmm for some reason these names come to mind.
> 
> Grace
> Harmony
> ...


We'll nerd-out together because I knew exactly what that meant. LOL

Avna - I'm no help on the names, but oh my goodness she's a cutie.


----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

How about 


Pippin
Pippi
Gizmo


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Twalker said:


> How about
> 
> 
> Pippin
> ...


All of these have associations for me . . . 
Pippin, Lord of the Rings (boy's name?)
Pippi, Pippi Longstocking (I just don't think my pony is going to be as big a personality ...)
Gizmo! Name of a red tail hawk one of my old rancher friends found as a chick and raised until she was ready to fly. She used to drop down out of the sky to come sit on a fencepost and be friendly.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm late to the show, but.....

Kelis (Kah-lees) It's my cousins middle name and I LOVE it!! 

Mari

Harlow

Kaila

Chai

Kaylie

Lila

Shayna

Marvel

Mayla

Maylynn

Holley 

Kaylynn

Hailey

And that's enough from me lol




She's so adorable!!! I'm a sucker for small horses!!


----------



## DakotaNZ (Jun 22, 2016)

Gem....easy and I'm sure she's a little Gem


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol I must be in the minority that doesn't like "people" names for their pets ... I've had a Nemo, an Akasha, a Mirage, a Dreams, a Thunder and a Midnight but I eschew people names. 

When I hear the name Phoebe I immediately think of the songbird though, so I can live with that one. I think that's my favorite. And ... as much as I hate to admit it ... She DOES look like she could be a Maisie. lol

-- Kai


----------



## Rocky13 (Feb 16, 2018)

I kinda like the name 
Blossom 
Or have you maybe thought about Lilah?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@Avna

Linnit is a song bird. I was going to be called that but mum thought it would be too mean if I couldn't sing (good call) so I am Lynette

I like Phoebe but in general I am another who is not keen on people names for animals

And Pie is cute as suggested by @JoCash and Ta Wee from @JoBlueQuarter or Tawnee as a variation (I always loved that name as a kid), Mari from @GMA100

from my list probably the ones i think suit her most is Kelsey and Bailey

I always liked the name Pippin, called one of my cats that, it was a female!!

So have you decided yet? Remember to let us know!!

:gallop:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rocky13 said:


> I kinda like the name
> Blossom
> Or have you maybe thought about Lilah?


I did at first but my trainer had a strong bad reaction to it (someone she knew) and now it doesn't seem to fit Pony.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"..to fit *Pony*." Definitely her new "barn name" official or not haha!

I hate name associations, plenty of great names I can never use.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, I'll add a few names that popped into my head...

Calla
Duchess ("Dutch")
Sequoia
Paris
Echo
Kat
Kona
Kiana 
Kenai
Eliza
Angelica 
Peggy (any other Hamilton fans will catch the theme going on here lol)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Friends of ours years ago had a wee paint pony called Pow Wow. Always loved the name and pony was adorable


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

I like:
Abbie
Tango (There's a lighter version of her called Mango at my camp)
Alaska (Atlas could have worked but Alaska sounds more feminine. 
Cali (Short for California?
Tink (Short for Tinker belle?) 
Annie


----------



## AussieAmirah76 (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree that she looks like a Gem


----------



## SundanceMom (Dec 2, 2017)

Scout! As she is a companion for your other horse.


----------



## auboch (Aug 9, 2017)

How about “Proxy” since you are her rescuer and now represent her and that’s how you described acquiring her, “by proxy.” Or maybe ”Roxy.”


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, the trailer has started off across the country, as of yesterday. I will be seeing her soon, and finding out what her name is.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah!!!!! I have forgotten how long the trip will be? Was it 10 days?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

So they say. 2 day layover in Kansas this weekend, then three days to Massachusetts.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, can’t wait for them to get here!! :grin:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm getting nervous ....


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

^^So am I :lol:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Avna said:


> So they say. 2 day layover in Kansas this weekend, then three days to Massachusetts.


Did she say why they laying over for two days?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Did she say why they laying over for two days?


Rabbit show at the Kansas State Fairgrounds. The three people driving (who are all experienced haulers and at least two have a lifetime of experience with horses) are all into breeding and showing rabbits. I know, go figure -- I personally loathe those rodents -- but that's how my friend convinced them to help her drive the horses across for me, the promise of a national rabbit show in the middle of it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Whatever it takes, lollollol


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck with the travelling! I really like the name Phoebe for her. For many years I had a family of Phoebes nesting above my horses' stalls. The mother raised two, uh, litters? Broods? Hatches?...a year, and they were sweet, friendly, adorable, ate lots of bugs, and did seem to keep the horses company. 

The mother bird is gone. Her nest is still above the stalls because I really hope someday another phoebe will come and nest there. 

One of the babies...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well the ponies will get a nice rest then with a two day layover. Not a bad thing IMO, just sucks you have to wait longer lol.

I feel like I got a steal of a deal. Shipped my horse from AZ to OH a few weeks ago with KC Horse Transport based out of California. Ended up being $1330 total after layover fees for a stall and a half size. They offered a box for around $1900 but I opted not to go that route. My mare did fine with the stall and a half, arrived healthy, energetic, and super happy about all the grass everywhere lol. I was super impressed with KC. Quality service, fully licensed with the nice rigs (air ride semi setups), and really good pricing. The stall and a half was $600 less than other quotes I got, the box $1000 less. And they let me send two big tack boxes and a saddle free! 

I hope your ponies arrive safe! Horse shipping can be so stressful. Mine went pretty smoothly overall I think, but it was still nerve wracking!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Horses arrived last night about 11 pm. Those rabbit ladies are crazy! They drove from Kansas City in one fifteen hour day. There were four of them, not three (slight omission there), and they pulled in, unloaded the horses, stowed the seven hundred rabbits in my tackroom, did a mountain of laundry, and went to bed. In the morning they cleaned and fed the rabbits, packed up everything and left by nine a.m. because, get this, they had another rabbit show in two days, in Ohio. 

I kept the girls in the paddock over night and let them out into the pasture in the morning. They were happy to stretch their legs and roll. I thought Brooke would have forgotten me, but no. She came from across the pasture when I called. 

The rabbit ladies were old hands with horses, and took very good care of mine. They were shiny and in good flesh, no stocking up, nothing. 

I've been calling Pony Linnet in my mind but I'm not sure it is going to stick. She is taller than I was originally told -- I was told 11 but she is at least 12.2 -- and she is built like a small riding horse, not a pony at all. She's got a very calm persona.

I got three hours of sleep, so I don't think I should decide on a name today.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Glad they all arrived OK!

I still say pony looks like a chincoteague pony. Speaking of, guess who is living a mere 2.5 hours from chincoteague island? ME! That's who! With any luck I'll be at pony penning day this year. Unfortunately, won't be able to take one home. Can't even use the excuse of our baby on the way, because the one horse we already have is a fantastic kids horse. Sigh.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Glad they all arrived OK!
> 
> I still say pony looks like a chincoteague pony. Speaking of, guess who is living a mere 2.5 hours from chincoteague island? ME! That's who! With any luck I'll be at pony penning day this year. Unfortunately, won't be able to take one home. Can't even use the excuse of our baby on the way, because the one horse we already have is a fantastic kids horse. Sigh.


I agree with you. Although how a Chincoteague pony got to the mountains of northern California, I'll never know.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you say 700 rabbits?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Celeste said:


> Did you say 700 rabbits?


I might have rounded up . . .


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What great story and the horses look fantastic!

Except for being brown and white, "Linnet" reminds me quite a bit of a paint pony my grandfather had --- and I may have said this already.

Patsy was black and white and the same size & build --- more like a small horse. I never knew where Patsy came from or any of her story but we lived in NE Ohio, close to the PA border at the time.

Quarter Horses ruled and only the rich could afford a Paint horse. Morgans were popular and highly revered by the older folks. There was also a mix of Welsh, Hackneys and Shetlands.

Patsy was made up of something of those breeds. Which is my point, lollol. Your Pony Linnet is likely made up of whatever breeds are popular in the area she originally came from

At any rate, she is very pretty and it sounds as if her personality goes along with her good looks


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice looking pony ~ talk it over with her ~ see what name she likes ```


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Lily or Maisy. She's not yellow so she's not saffron...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well. 
I tried on Linnet. And Phoebe. And Lindy, Lily, and Sophie, and Gem, and Blossom. And ran through all the others too. 

But today I figured it out. Her name is Pippa. Ta da. Once I had it, I stopped thinking, "well maybe, sort of, I guess." Pippa it is.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Pippa is actually quite perfect! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I love Pippa!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you should name her Rainbow Glitter! Kidding! Pippa is cute.


----------

